# [solved] vmware c't-1-Jahres-Version rc-script problem

## kalle2

In der c't vom September 05 war eine 1-Jahres-Vollversion von vmware workstation.

Die Installation geht von einer anderen Verzeichnisarchitektur für die Init-Scripts aus. Ich habe im Forum keinen generellen Weg gefunden, dies zu umgehen und habe letztlich folgenden Workaround gefunden:

Vor der Installation als Root folgende Verzeichnisse anlegen:

```
mkdir /usr/local/etc/rc0.d 

mkdir /usr/local/etc/rc1.d

{und so weiter bis}

mkdir /usr/local/etc/rc6.d 

```

Vmware in /usr/local installieren

Nach der Installation klappt vmware, aber nur bis zum nächsten Neustart, weil das Initscript /usr/local/etc/vmware von gentoo nicht gestartet wird. 

Workaround 1 (wenn man vmware selten braucht): das Script /usr/local/etc/vmware von Hand starten

Workaround 2 (wenn man will, daß das Script immer gestartet werden soll)

Ein eigenes Mini-Startscript /etc/init.d/vmware anlegen:

```

#!/sbin/runscript

start() {

        start-stop-daemon --start --exec /usr/local/etc/vmware start

}

stop() {

        start-stop-daemon --start --exec /usr/local/etc/vmware stop

}

```

und als Root in den Default-Runlevel einfügen:

```
rc-update add vmware default
```

Was definitiv nicht klappt, ist das Startscript von der Heft-CD einfach in /etc/init.d zu kopieren - das Format ist inkompatibel.

----------

## eXoCooLd

Warum benutzt du nicht einfach emerge um vmware zu installieren und

regestrierst dich dann mit dem CT Link bei VMware?

Um das "alte" VMware Workstation 4.5.2 zu installieren, einfach das eingeben:

```
emerge =vmware-workstation-4.5.2.8848-r6
```

----------

## kalle2

oha. das ist natürlich viel einfacher. bin ich nicht drauf gekommen.

----------

## Earthwings

Moved from Unsupported Software to German. Bitte nur hier auf deutsch posten.

----------

## kalle2

 *eXoCooLd wrote:*   

> [..]
> 
> Um das "alte" VMware Workstation 4.5.2 zu installieren, einfach das eingeben:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

hmmm:

# emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=vmware-workstation-4.5.2.8848-r6"   :Sad: 

----------

## Earthwings

Das ist mittlerweile -r7

----------

## Marlo

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Das ist mittlerweile -r7

 

Klar, hab ich auch so draufgespielt. Ob allerdings die Lizeznummer von der CT, die ich mir geholt habe, damit zurecht kommt würde ich z.Z. noch bezweifeln.  Im Moment rennt sich VM beim Start einfach tot, sprich stirbt ab.

Ma

----------

## s.hase

Hi!

Warum bezweifelst Du dass? Läuft bei mir ohne Probleme! Warum sollte es mit der Nummer irgendwelche Probleme geben?

Gruss

Sebastian

----------

## HeadbangingMan

Die c't Lizenz läuft auch mit dieser Version, nur der init-script läuft bei mir nicht. Ich muss nach jedem Neustart vmware-config.pl laufen lassen.

Ich werde mich bei Gelegenheit näher damit auseinander setzen.

----------

## Marlo

 *HeadbangingMan wrote:*   

> ... nur der init-script läuft bei mir nicht. Ich muss nach jedem Neustart vmware-config.pl laufen lassen.
> 
> Ich werde mich bei Gelegenheit näher damit auseinander setzen.

 

Hier auch so. Es gibt da zwar im Forum Lösungsvorschläge, die aber wohl noch nicht so rund sind.

Ma

----------

## kalle2

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Das ist mittlerweile -r7

 

Hmja. Danke. Ich weiß, das verdient wahrscheinlich ein RTFM, aber wie kriege ich raus, welche älteren Versionen eines Pakets existieren?

# emerge -s "<vmware-workstation-5.0" 

bringt bei mir keine Ergebnisse.

Ach ja, da die emerge-Lösung scheinbar auch nicht so out of the box klappt, bleibe ich wohl bei der Version von der c't-cd.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *kalle2 wrote:*   

> Ich weiß, das verdient wahrscheinlich ein RTFM, aber wie kriege ich raus, welche älteren Versionen eines Pakets [...]

 

Da Gentoo für jede Version ein ebuild benötigt, kannst du einfach im entsprechenden Verzeichnis deines Portage Tree's nachschauen. vmware ist z.B. 

app-emulation/vmware-workstation

daher machst du ein:

```
ls -1 /usr/portage/app-emulation/vmware-workstation
```

Und schon siehst du welche Versionen verfügbar sind.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Marlo

Zu dieser VMWare Installation habe ich hier noch einen weiteren Fehler bzw. Unzulänglichkeit. 

```
DGA Extension failed
```

Somit kann kein Vollbildmodus dargestellt werden. 

Hier läuft ein NVidia und die entsprechende Section in der /etc/X11/xorg.conf ist, wie es sich gehört, auskommentiert:

```
 #This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

#    SubSection  "extmod"

#      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

#    EndSubSection

```

Gibt es dafür irgendwo was?

Grüße

Ma

----------

## kalle2

> ls -1 /usr/portage/app-emulation/vmware-workstation

Vielen Dank!

> DGA Extension failed

Ich hatte dieses Fehlermeldung auch. Aber nachdem das Guest-Betriebssystem ( win 98 ) komplett installiert war, konnte ich fullscreen machen. Kann es sein, daß das Guest-System DGA braucht? Vielleicht wird es auch durch die vmware-tools im Guestsystem möglich, wer weiß... 

Ich konnte das Ding wie gesagt ohne Betriebssystem nicht und mit Windows schon Fullscreen laufen lassen. 

(xorg, 6.8.2, fglrx)

----------

## Marlo

 *kalle2 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...Vielleicht wird es auch durch die vmware-tools im Guestsystem möglich, wer weiß... 
> 
> 

 

Die vmware-tools sind schon installiert. Dennoch diese blöde Meldung. Und wenn im Guest WinXP die Bildschirmauflösung verfeinert wird, wird die Anzeige größer als der Bildschirm ist.

Ma

----------

## HeadbangingMan

 *Marlboro wrote:*   

>  *HeadbangingMan wrote:*   ... nur der init-script läuft bei mir nicht. Ich muss nach jedem Neustart vmware-config.pl laufen lassen.
> 
> Ich werde mich bei Gelegenheit näher damit auseinander setzen. 
> 
> Hier auch so. Es gibt da zwar im Forum Lösungsvorschläge, die aber wohl noch nicht so rund sind.
> ...

 

Einer der Links in diesem Thread führt zu einem Patch für das init-script (nennt sich vmware.diff). Ich habe das Ding mit

```

cat vmware.diff | patch

```

eingespielt und seitdem klappt der init-script einwandfrei.

----------

## Henning Rogge

Sagt mal hat einer von euch auch Probleme mit der CT-VMWare Version zu booten ? Bei mir erkennt sie einfach nicht die bootfähige CD-Rom, weder direkt im Laufwerk noch als ISO-Image. Es kommt immer nur ein Netzwerk-Boot.

----------

## 76062563

Ähm... warum willst du die booten?

----------

## Gekko

Er meint doch sicherlich das booten in der VM-Ware, um z.B. Windows zu installieren   :Laughing: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *HeadbangingMan wrote:*   

> Einer der Links in diesem Thread führt zu einem Patch für das init-script (nennt sich vmware.diff). Ich habe das Ding mit
> 
> ```
> 
> cat vmware.diff | patch
> ...

 

Welcher Links? Gibts dazu nen Bugreport?

----------

## HeadbangingMan

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *HeadbangingMan wrote:*   Einer der Links in diesem Thread führt zu einem Patch für das init-script (nennt sich vmware.diff). Ich habe das Ding mit
> 
> ```
> 
> cat vmware.diff | patch
> ...

 

In dem Thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-275768-highlight-vmware+udev.html

hat revertex folgendes geschrieben:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> if you are using udev, then you need do make vmware device nodes at every boot, there is another thread that discuss this, including some scripts to auto create the vmware nodes.
> 
> i don't use vmware every day, then i did some scripts to make vmware nodes on fly, start samba, start vmware service, lauch vmware, then when vmware exits stop samba and vmware services.
> ...

 

Dieser Link weist auf ein Attachment, welches eine .diff Datei ist. Diese habe mit patch auf /etc/init.d/vmware losgelassen. Zu welchem Bug dieses Attachment gehört weiss ich leider nicht.

----------

## Marlo

Enthält der Patch das?

```
       # conditionally (re)create the proper dev nodes upon startup

        for a in `seq 0 9`; do

                if [ ! -c "/dev/vmnet$a" ]; then

                        mknod /dev/vmnet$a c 119 $a;

                fi

        done

```

----------

## HeadbangingMan

 *Marlboro wrote:*   

> Enthält der Patch das?
> 
> ```
>        # conditionally (re)create the proper dev nodes upon startup
> 
> ...

 

Sinngemäß ja, nur anstatt der for-schleife werden alle einzeln durchgenommen.

Edit:

Ist doch etwas mehr:

```

if [ ! -e "/dev/vmnet0" ]; then

                mknod -m 600  /dev/vmnet0 c 119 0

        fi

        if [ ! -e "/dev/vmnet1" ]; then

                mknod -m 600  /dev/vmnet1 c 119 1

        fi

        if [ ! -e "/dev/vmnet8" ]; then

                mknod -m 600  /dev/vmnet8 c 119 8

        fi

        if [ ! -e "/dev/vmmon" ]; then

                mknod -m 666  /dev/vmmon c 10 165

        fi

        if [ ! -e "/dev/parport0" ]; then

                mknod -m 600  /dev/parport0 c 99 0

        fi

        if [ ! -e "/dev/parport1" ]; then

                mknod -m 600  /dev/parport1 c 99 1

        fi

        if [ ! -e "/dev/parport2" ]; then

                mknod -m 600  /dev/parport2 c 99 2

        fi

        if [ ! -e "/dev/parport3" ]; then

                mknod -m 600  /dev/parport3 c 99 3

        fi

```

----------

## Marlo

Damit bin ich nicht so vertraut. Sind die beiden in ihrer Wirkung gleich oder nur "im Prinzip", also ähnlich?

Gruß

Ma

----------

## HeadbangingMan

 *Marlboro wrote:*   

> Damit bin ich nicht so vertraut. Sind die beiden in ihrer Wirkung gleich oder nur "im Prinzip", also ähnlich?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Ma

 

Das was Du geschrieben hast legt nur /dev/vmnet* an, falls sie noch nicht existieren.

Der patch legt ausserdem noch /dev/vmmon und /dev/parport* an.

----------

